# Kenyan Pygmy Eggs



## StevenM31 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi,

Yesterday evening I came home to find one of my Female Kenyan Pygmy chameleons digging in the corner of the viv, I thought she may have already laid them or about too. By around 8:30pm last night She moved away from the site with a pile of mud where she was so I got digging all behold I found 3 nice looking eggs 

they are WC pygmys but they looked gravid when I got them so hopefully they are fertile : victory:

thought i'd share as these are my first eggs from anything


----------



## SkinsNScales (Jun 22, 2011)

very nice and good luck


----------



## Duffy316 (May 22, 2011)

Very nice! If all goes well, would you be looking to sell any of the offspring?


----------



## StevenM31 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks  it's a possibility that I might be, I may be soon getting some more and having a second setup of them with a different male and some different females so then hopefully I can do unrelated pairs in the future depending on how well it goes.


----------



## Duffy316 (May 22, 2011)

Well, if you do decide to sell, drop me a PM. Been after these for months but didn't want to stress them with a long journey!


----------



## Duffy316 (May 22, 2011)

To be honest, if you could drop them off, I'd appreciate any feedback you could give me on their setup. I do keep dart frogs and cresties so I'm fairly used to maintaining humidity and temps etc. Do you use UV with yours? And what percentage?
If it gives you any peace of mind, my home address is 25 Thomas Street, Holyhead and I'm currently the manager of Betfred, Holyhead. I can usually be found one place or the other! I know that probably doesn't mean a lot to you but I really am 100% genuine. I even went to the Living Rainforest in Rhyl last July to get some for my birthday but they were out of stock. So ended up with 4 anoles instead 
I really appreciate the time you've taken to help me by the way, thank you very much!
I'm also assuming they're R. brevicaudatus? Although from what I understand, the care is generally the same for all pygmy species?


----------



## StevenM31 (Jun 14, 2012)

So chuffed as today another 2 different females have laid eggs for me, one laid 3 and the other laid 4

Happy happy


----------



## StevenM31 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ahh, another 3 today :2thumb: so happy, just hope they are all fertile


----------



## Duffy316 (May 22, 2011)

Bloody hell, they're machines!


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

I was gutted when my bearded pygmys both died without producing a clutch for me . Good luck with these :no1:


----------



## Duffy316 (May 22, 2011)

Steven, just out of interest, how long had you had yours before you saw the first signs of egg-laying?


----------



## StevenM31 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ahh sorry only seen this now, haven't been on here is ages, it was around a month and a half, all mind still alive and up until around 2 weeks ago I had 34 eggs, so far 10 have successfully hatched, the first 3 eggs I ever had (the ones in the first page picture) 2 of them were duds and one pipped but died  but out of the rest of the eggs they have hatched fine so got 10 babies now


----------

